# Can you really tell between 42 and 44cm bars?



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I just noticed that the bars on one of my road bikes is 42cm C-C and my other road bike's bars are 44cm C-C. I've ridden both a lot, and never noticed any difference. Never really thought about it. Perhaps the wider ones are a bit more stable. Is that why one would choose wider over narrower?


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

If you get bars that are too wide you will end up with excessive wrist flexion -- your wrists are bent upward. So...too wide is not good for you.

I had 44's and switched back to 42's due to this.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

absolutely. I can totally tell the difference between 44 ctc and 44 end-to-end bars.


----------



## Merckx Ti (Mar 8, 2008)

Absolutely! 

I don't know how you possibility couldn't feel the difference between them.

The proper width depends mostly on your shoulder width. To narrow and you and you feel crowded and your breathing can be restricted. To wide and comfort in your arms goes down (more fatigue) and not to mention making your bike harder to control (stability).


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes I had shoulder pain with 44s and was much better with 42s. Definitely noticeable.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Width can depend some on what you're using the bike for.

Actually, this is why I'm a fan of flared drop bars. I like something a little wider to sprint than I do to ride in the saddle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

Special Eyes said:


> I just noticed that the bars on one of my road bikes is 42cm C-C and my other road bike's bars are 44cm C-C. I've ridden both a lot, and never noticed any different. Never really thought about it. Perhaps the wider ones are a bit more stable. Is that why one would choose wider over narrower?


I notice a big difference: 42 is kinda uncomfortable, 44 is extremely uncomfortable. 38 and 40 I have a harder time distingusihing, though I'd slightly lean toward 40cm.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for all your answers. I see this is a big deal for some folks. Frankly, I don't have any issues with either bike. I'm basically 6' tall and thin, but not as thin as I was 20 years ago. My arms are long, and at that length I don' think 10mm difference on a side (a hair more than 3/8") is having any effect on me. I certainly don't see that my wrists are bending any more with either bar. All that is happening is my arms are at a slightly different angle to my shoulders, but so slight. No change in wrist/arm angle. Maybe I'm lucky....but really, if your arm is one cm more to either side, why would that affect the wrist angle. Doesn't make sense mechanically for me.


----------



## Merckx Ti (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't get it? 

If your satisfied with the two widths you have and your not willing to listen to our advise???

Then why did you make this post?


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

yes. I run 44's. Got a new bike with FSA 44's which are measured to outside, making C-C 42. got it home, rode 10 miles, came home and measured bars because they felt odd... they were 42 C-C. Ordered some new bars


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

You don't get what. Mr. Merckx Ti? Please, don't start ruining this thread like so often happens here. What makes you think I did not listen to (read) every reply? I asked a valid question, read all the replies and then continued to share my experience a bit further. I'm so sorry that my experience is not identical to yours. I guess that makes me wrong.

Adam, perhaps there is no industry standard of measuring, but I generally thought it was center to center. That would make 44cm end to end about the same as 42 C to C. We do need some standardization of measurement in this industry.


----------



## Merckx Ti (Mar 8, 2008)

I base my comment totally off of this statement!

"""I see this is a big deal for some folks. Frankly, I don't have any issues with either bike."""

Enough Said.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Ride 44's (5'11") and can really feel the difference with 42's - start feeling cramped and tight very quickly.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Merckx, Some folks will react more to a slight change than others. We're all not the same. Really not hard to grasp. I was just trying to learn more about proper fitment. I'm sure there is something that bothers me that you have no problem with. Good for you. Game over. man.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

adam_mac84 said:


> yes. I run 44's. Got a new bike with FSA 44's which are measured to outside, making C-C 42. got it home, rode 10 miles, came home and measured bars because they felt odd... they were 42 C-C. Ordered some new bars


LOL. No wonder the ones on my road bike felt so much smaller. I thought they were measured C-C. 

Oh well.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

I definitely feel the difference between 42s and 44s. Prefer 44s.

My guess is, if you have no preference, it's because your 'perfect' size would be 43s... if they made 'em.
.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

Special Eyes said:


> Merckx, Some folks will react more to a slight change than others. We're all not the same. Really not hard to grasp. I was just trying to learn more about proper fitment. I'm sure there is something that bothers me that you have no problem with. Good for you. Game over. man.


 I have 6 bikes with drop handlebars (outside width). 1-48, 1-46, 2-44 1-43 and 1-42; but I use them for different purposes. the 48 is on a tandem, the 46 is on a cross bike, the 44/43 are for general riding, and the 42 (marked 64-40) is an original Cinelli Giro D'Italia I stripped off another bike along with a vintage Super Record gruppo and built up on another bike (80's Allez) and just couldn't part with it. After riding for over 30 years I can come pretty close to knowing how wide a handelbar is by feel. Does it matter? Well I feel a better fit with a 44, but not enough to spoil the ride.

Edit; BTW my shoulders measure 46cm..


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

It all depend on how wide are your shoulders. I had a BG Fit and was told using a 44cm bar would open up my shoulders, helping me breathe better while riding.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Width can depend some on what you're using the bike for.
> 
> Actually, this is why I'm a fan of flared drop bars. I like something a little wider to sprint than I do to ride in the saddle.


Yup. I was on 44 c-c bars until a couple of years ago when I got some 3T Ergonovas. Same drop width as always, but they flare to appx 42 at the hoods. Very pleased.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm thinking about getting the 3T Ergonova bars but let me get this clear, are they wider at the hoods or the drops?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

They are appx 2 cm wider at the drop ends than they are at the hoods. The measurement is c-c at the drop ends.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I too can tell the difference. Before I had a road bike I rode my cross bike for everything. Ran 46's. Build up my road bike and put 44's on it and really like it.
Built up a commuter and used some Bellaps that I had laying around. They are about 44 at the hoods but flared. I just replaced them with some 46's and plan on using it for some touring. Time will tell. Never really thought much about it. Fatige will be a huge issue touring but don't remember having issues when I rode the 46's all the time.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Side note on just how important handlebar fit is: I rode the Davis Double Century back in the late '80s on a bike I had just bought used a couple of weeks before the event. Bars were 38s, and I should've been on 44s. :eek6:

The agony was indescribable.
.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Interesting that when you look at the specs of a bike for sale, either new at dealer or used, no one ever specifies the handlebar width. Now, I know I'll get dozens of replies stating the exact opposite experience. but I've never seen it. Recently I bought a new Specialized S-Works Tarmac. No spec on the build list. No mention of that dimension anywhere on their website for any model.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Special Eyes said:


> Interesting that when you look at the specs of a bike for sale, either new at dealer or used, no one ever specifies the handlebar width. Now, I know I'll get dozens of replies stating the exact opposite experience. but I've never seen it. Recently I bought a new Specialized S-Works Tarmac. No spec on the build list. No mention of that dimension anywhere on their website for any model.


Your confusion is understandable... handlebar width is sometimes (though not always) listed, but it's often under 'Geometry' and not Specs. I guess because it varies with frame size, so it's just easier to list all the permutations that way.

Case in point:

.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Yup, got a new bike and it took me 2 rides to realize the bars were 42cm instead of the 40 of my old bike.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, Mr. Shock. I guess I didn't look in the right place.


----------



## scblack (Dec 20, 2011)

Special Eyes said:


> I just noticed that the bars on one of my road bikes is 42cm C-C and my other road bike's bars are 44cm C-C. I've ridden both a lot, and never noticed any difference. Never really thought about it. Perhaps the wider ones are a bit more stable. Is that why one would choose wider over narrower?


I definitely notice the difference between 42cm and 44cm bars. Thats c-c measurements.

My older Cinelli had 42cm c-c bars and was the first roadie I had. They went fine. Then I built up my current bike in June 2011. I mainly ride DH mtb, where I use 76cm wide bars. So, naturally I thought I would go the wider road bars too. I measured my shoulders and it simply depends on where you measure to, my shoulders measure from 40cm at the shoulder joint to 48cm at outside edge of shoulder. 

So I gave 44cm c-c bars a go. I liked them a lot. Better leverage when sprinting and accelerating. More stable and secure handling. I used them for about 5 months.

Then gave some 42cm c-c bars a go. Handling, stability and acceleration I reckon all SLIGHTLY worse, but that is far offset by the slightly better aerodynamics from a narrower front silhouette. My ride times improved with the 42cm c-c bars. BUT there are many factors possibly impacting on that improvment.


Special Eyes, I find the bars width noticeable for sure. Wider gives better acceleration, better handling, better sprinting and more stable. But maybe lesser aerodynamics. I prefer the feel of the wider bars but I THINK they are slower (thats probably just in my head).


----------



## emartin (Mar 11, 2009)

Bars width is part of a proper bike fit as crank length. I ride 44 c-c for years because my those are the bars that fit my body. 

Maybe a casual rider will not tell the difference in mm on his bike but I do. I change my race bike every two years and just a mm difference will be felt...but that's me, my position is optimal and I train/race at high intensity...a proper fit is the base of cycling in my case.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

On the aerodynamics thing... remember folks, if you go TOO narrow, your elbows will tend to stick out (especially on long, fatiguing rides), which will result in *much worse* aerodynamics.
.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Special Eyes said:


> Thanks, Mr. Shock. I guess I didn't look in the right place.


Don't sweat it, SE... in fact, looking around some more, it seems like plenty of the big bike makers (aside from Specialized) really DON'T have the hbar width stats anywhere to be found on their sites. 

Kinda sloppy, if you ask me. 
.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

SystemShock said:


> Side note on just how important handlebar fit is: I rode the Davis Double Century back in the late '80s on a bike I had just bought used a couple of weeks before the event. Bars were 38s, and I should've been on 44s. :eek6:
> 
> The agony was indescribable.
> .


A 38?? Was this some early attempt as WSD?


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

onespeedbiker said:


> A 38?? Was this some early attempt as WSD?


This was the late '80s. 38s and 40s were a lot more common back then, for some dumb reason.

Also, the douchebag who sold me the used bike was probably just trying to get rid of 'em, and likely swapped out the 40s it probably came with for some 38s he had been stuck with.

Shoulda gone to his house after the DDC and b!tch-slapped him. 
.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

SystemShock said:


> This was the late '80s. 38s and 40s were a lot more common back then, for some dumb reason.


Yes. My first road bike was a '73 Raleigh Grand Prix. The 25" frame came with 38cm bars.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Coppi:










I'd guess those are 38 cm, but he did have pretty narrow shoulders for his height too.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

The difference between 42cm bars and 44cm bars is clearly visible if you have special eyes :mad2:


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

You got that right!


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

config said:


> I'm thinking about getting the 3T Ergonova bars but let me get this clear, are they wider at the hoods or the drops?


3T Ergonova is wider at the drops.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

Zachariah said:


> 3T Ergonova is wider at the drops.


So where does 3T make their measurements for their given advertised width (i.e. 40 cm)? At the hoods or at the flared drops and is it center-center or end-end? Sorry for all the questions. Thanks!


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

According to the 3T packaging, the width is measured at the hoods.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

My 44cm Ergonovas measure 44 cm c-c at the end of the drops and appx 42 where the hoods mount.


----------



## merlin3008 (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh yah it's a big difference. I actually think it's one of the more crucial parts of your fit. Have someone measure your shoulders properly. If you've been on the wrong size, you'll be amazed at the difference.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

I ride 38's for life.


----------

